# JBoss



## Melissa.K (3. Jun 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand vielleicht wie man beim JNDI lookup auf eine selbst erzeugte ConnectionFactory zugreift.

Beispiel:



Code:
ConnectionFactory meineFactory = new ConnectionDactory(URL);
...Wie kann ich das binding herstellen, bzw. was muss ich machen damit das JNDI per lookup auf meine erzeugte "meineFactory" zugreifen kann?



Danke 

Melissa


----------



## JeromeC (17. Jun 2014)

Kommt darauf an, ob alles in der selben JVM läuft. Wenn ja, kannst du mittels dem Local-Interface auf dein Bean zugreifen:

```
InitialContext ctx = new InitialContext();
ConnectionFactory cf = (ConnectionFactory) ctx.lookup(jndiName);
```

Den JNDI-Namen siehst du zB beim deployen deiner Bean, er könnte wie folgt aussehen:

```
private final String jndiName= "java:global/foo/ConnectionFactory";
```


----------

